# WW2 Planes



## donewntcrzy (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is a story behind these photos:
I have recently been blessed to have these in my possession.
These photos were in a burnt out building and dug out of the garbage.
This fire was in an apartment complex and there was literally tons of garbage thrown away and these were saved by a family member of mine.
My boy and I are war nuts in a way.My family knows this lol. Old things and the internet are my thing. So I thought it was ironic for me to get a hold of these photos. I believe it was for me to put them out there for the world to see.

I do not know the people in the photos.I wish I would of had the chance though.So I thought this was the best I can do for them.That is to let people know they served for a great cause.

If any one knows anyone or anything please reply.


----------



## donewntcrzy (Nov 13, 2010)

I know some of the pictures are of planes in the sky and shot down.as i said these have never been seen before.I have scanned these original pictures and have started to put them on a couple of sites.If you go to any sites you will see these photos have been posted by me today.that's it.No one has these.I put my story with these photos in the post above.

Also the names under the photos are the names that were written on the back of the picture.


----------



## Violator (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Donewntcrzy. Those are some fantastic photos!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree, great pics!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

Sure are.


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 15, 2010)

Great Save. Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 15, 2010)

Many thanks for sharing them. Is that all of them or were there more?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## skipperbob (Nov 22, 2010)

What a treasure! Makes you wonder how many pics are out there buried in an attic or lost somewhere?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2010)

From Footnote.com

comment made by gmasher

B-17G 42-107205 "The Ruptured Duck" (coded DF-O) of the 324th Bomb Sq, 91st BG. The ship was transferred to Bassingbourn from the 398th BG in August 1944; she lasted less than a month before she was blooded. On the 8 September 1944 mission to Ludwigshafen she was hit by flak badly enough to make a forced landing in friendly territory on the Continent; she returned to service two days later. The process was repeated 13 October, this time down for two months. On 17 April 1945 it happened a third time.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2010)

footnote.com

Crew Of The 391St Bomb Group, England, Pose Beside The Martin B-26 Marauder "Little Pink Panties."


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2010)

B26 'Calamity Lu' perhaps this one Only thing is there is no cartoon girl on the side of the plane

391st Bomb Group, B-26 England/ France WW II 572, 573, 574, 575thBS
Lt. Walker And Crew Of The 572Nd Bomb Squadron, Beside Martin B-26 Marauder 'Calamity Lu'. 391St Bomb Group, England, 9 August 1944.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2010)

Great stuff, guys.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2010)

Location of last picture is either airfield A-73 Roye/Amy france 391st Bomb Gp Sep 44-Apr 45 or Y-29	Asch	belg 391st Bomb Gp, Apr-May 45


----------



## donewntcrzy (Dec 5, 2010)

*David Yabroff *12181680
Enlisted 31 Oct 1942 in New York into the Air Corps
Came from Kings, New York
Born 1923
He sadly seems to have passed away on or around 1 Dec. 2000 in Los Angeles, CA.
He may have been a manager with United Airlines based in Modesto during the 1970's


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2010)

Fantastic pics!! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2010)

Very interesting photos guys! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## ppopsie (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! I saved these pics in my Marauder folder.


----------



## a.meneghini (Dec 7, 2010)

Very nice pictures and difficult to see and find to-day. It would be nice to have some more of these "private collections" pics shown here. I could send those my father took during the WWII in Italy and Lybia. 
Alessandro


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2010)

Please do let us see more.


----------



## Astaldo711 (Dec 10, 2010)

Lucky find. I always feel a pang of loss when I hear of a vet passing on. My dad was in the 8th AF in WWII and passed away in '97. I often wish I had been able to talk to him more about his experiences. He had a stroke when I was young and his memory was not to good. 
I wish I could find some outstanding pics like that. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## a.meneghini (Dec 13, 2010)

Snautzer01 said:


> Please do let us see more.



Catania's airport after a heavy bombing by british air force in 1941. The airport was "hosting" Luftwaffe aircrafts.


----------



## a.meneghini (Dec 13, 2010)

Another Catania picture with the airport captain.


----------

